#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  On line μετασχηματισμοί συντεταγμένων από HATT σε ΕΓΣΑ 87 και αντίστροφα

## iDesign

Δωρεάν on-line λογισμικό κυρίως για μηχανικούς στο 
http://www.idesign-engineering.eu/apps/

----------

